# Casting my SL20SH



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

I just got my slosh reel and was wondering if it is normal for the line to "fluff" up in the middle of the cast, I am only casting about 2 or 3oz and it always seems to "catch up" at the end of the cast. It has the white brake blocks installed and I am only casting about 60-70 yds. I have always used Abu reels and this is my first non levelwind reel. Any info would be greatly appreciated....thanks...Brian


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Change to the red blocks and it will eliminate that problem.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been attempting to learn to cast a slosh30 - no brakes - and it does "fluff up" in the middle of the cast - then it settles back down at the end - it is HARD to keep your thumb off when you see it like that, isn't it? But I'm getting right around 100 yards (sometimes a touch better). But I've also been told I'd do better to put the brakes in it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RoryGoggin said:


> I've been attempting to learn to cast a slosh30 - no breaks - and it does "fluff up" in the middle of the cast - then it settles back down at the end - it is HARD to keep your thumb off when you see it like that, isn't it? But I'm getting right around 100 yards (sometimes a touch better). But I've also been told I'd do better to put the brakes in it.


Rory, JMO but casting on a field and getting a touch of fluff equals a blow up when the bite is on Put the reds in and get the form down then experiment if ya want.


----------



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Red brakes*

Yeah, I bought mine used and it only came with the white brakes....so if anyone has a set of red brakes they want to get rid of  just let me know


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Cdog said:


> Rory, JMO but casting on a field and getting a touch of fluff equals a blow up when the bite is on Put the reds in and get the form down then experiment if ya want.


Rory he is right get the brakes in.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

killerb68 said:


> Yeah, I bought mine used and it only came with the white brakes....so if anyone has a set of red brakes they want to get rid of  just let me know


I did th mag conversion on one of my slosh's.I can only find one red brake but if ya want it PM me your snail mail addy and I'll send it to ya.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Slosh brakes*

I should have a set of them red brakes for ya both (kb68 gets the 20s and a set of 30s for RG) as I don't use them  

Dawg let's discuss the mag of that Daiwa as I'd like to mag my SHVs.

Go cast a muck  

`bucket


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Rory, JMO but casting on a field and getting a touch of fluff equals a blow up when the bite is on Put the reds in and get the form down then experiment if ya want.


Thanks Cdog - I guess I'll have to do just that.  



Digger said:


> Rory he is right get the brakes in.


OK Digger - Maybe it'll keep me from embarrassing myself at the end of the pier.  (or on the beach for that matter!)



The Bucket said:


> I should have a set of them red brakes for ya both (kb68 gets the 20s and a set of 30s for RG) as I don't use them
> 
> Dawg let's discuss the mag of that Daiwa as I'd like to mag my SHVs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bucket! You Da Man!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

cut a little piece of the wd40 straw and put it on there... it will work, or coffee stir works also.... I found this out when I lost my brakes in the sand while fishing..


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Rory actually you will probably get more distance.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Put the red blocks in. If the reel is on the edge of fluffing on every cast your blowup ratio will be much higher. Especially if the wind is in your face standing on the beach in the middle of a drum run...lol

Tune the reel to be user friendly and work on you casting technique to find the extra distance. You shouldn't have to thumb the reel at all during flight, just be ready to thumb on splashdown.

Tommy


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Two to four loose coils is OK, if you are paying attention, lightly touching them with your thumb will keep them in check. When you let 'er fly pay attention to the reel in mid cast, look at your weight when the reel slows. Or tighten the reel up with the spool tension and brake blocks. If you make blocks out of WD40 straws the length can be increased to suit, but make sure the holes are round, after cutting, or they might not work the same way every time.
longcast


----------



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the help, every bit is very well recieved. This is a great site with great help. Even for us landlocked guys who only make it to the coast a couple times a year.


----------



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

*brake block*

Thanks Cdog recieved it today....it is greatly appreciated


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

A little fluff will never hurt you,maybe try a different oil or as others said heavier blocks. Also the line dia. and lead weight will make a differance it is a fine tuning issue just try a combo of all. Craw fish I like the idea on the straw thing wonder if it works on Abus?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

killerb68 said:


> Thanks Cdog recieved it today....it is greatly appreciated


Glad you can use it, Hope it helps.


----------



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Brake blocks*

Thanks Bucket.....got em today....greatly appreciated...you da man


----------



## pugnax (Jun 21, 2001)

killerb68 said:


> I just got my slosh reel and was wondering if it is normal for the line to "fluff" up in the middle of the cast, I am only casting about 2 or 3oz and it always seems to "catch up" at the end of the cast. It has the white brake blocks installed and I am only casting about 60-70 yds. I have always used Abu reels and this is my first non levelwind reel. Any info would be greatly appreciated....thanks...Brian


killerb,

slosh20 isn't a reel for casting 2 or 3 oz, spool gets big line capacity (250 mt/830 ft of 040mm/20ish lb), also line diameter is critical: in Europe we use it for rough ground beach-fishing and rock fishing, imo smaller weight usable with the slosh is about 4oz and half /125 gr but it is well suited to 6oz/175 gr.
spooled with 040 and 6 oz it becomes a pussy-cat; on the other hand filled with smaller line diameter and faster leads (less than 6 oz) it is a pain in the a**S.
imo.

Mikael


----------



## miaw2x (Apr 18, 2008)

CrawFish said:


> cut a little piece of the wd40 straw and put it on there... it will work, or coffee stir works also.... I found this out when I lost my brakes in the sand while fishing..


LOL, this is what i was looking for, u are right CrawFish, the red wd40 straw, great idea, a salute to u.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

CrawFish said:


> cut a little piece of the wd40 straw and put it on there... it will work, or coffee stir works also.... I found this out when I lost my brakes in the sand while fishing..


i use BIC pen ink tubes.. when you open the pens..
(ya know? the white ones, with the blue tip and butt cap? or red or green etc..)



anyways, for ANY fishing reel.. in my humble opinion...
make it bombproof.

i mean, itll cut your distance be a very meager amount, but you dont have to risk anything.

come throw my fishing newell 229f, cast it any way you like, however hard or soft,or just sporatically.
pendulum, thump, otg, whichever
it wont even fluff.

i can even give it to a pure newbie,, and theyll like it.


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Have a read of Neil McKellows website his write up on tuning reels inc the sl20h is right on the money.
I have just spent near 9 hrs fishing witha pair of sl20h not one birdy and casting up to @150mtrs


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

ooeric said:


> i use BIC pen ink tubes.. when you open the pens..
> (ya know? the white ones, with the blue tip and butt cap? or red or green etc..)
> 
> 
> ...


I like that! That is good info.


----------



## miaw2x (Apr 18, 2008)

Another good info on bic pen ink tube fm oooeric, thats what good when surfing forums, foc consultation...


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

killerb68 said:


> I just got my slosh reel and was wondering if it is normal for the line to "fluff" up in the middle of the cast, I am only casting about 2 or 3oz and it always seems to "catch up" at the end of the cast. It has the white brake blocks installed and I am only casting about 60-70 yds. I have always used Abu reels and this is my first non levelwind reel. Any info would be greatly appreciated....thanks...Brian


Hey Brian
I think you will find it is simply a case of not using a heavy enough lead. 

In the UK a slosh is a rough ground reel. 2 to 3 ounces does not cut it on a slosh. If 2 to 3oz is your thing you would be better of with a smaller reel such as an Abu 6500 or even a 5500.

Good luck -BB


----------

